# The Best Exterior/Interior Trim Dressing...That Lasts!!!!!!



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I've tried alsorts including 303 and I'm yet to find a decent one. I don't mind paying that bit extra for longevity.
I've heard about Gtechniq ????
:thumb:


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Exterior would be C4 or Autofinesse Revive


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I use two products for what you are doing.

Interior = Auto Finesse Spritz, great smell and does the job superbly on all of the interior.

Exterior = Auto Finesse Revive, I found this by chance when PB had the 3 for 2 and it is the best I have used to date for all exterior work, window trims especially, I also use it on the engine bay as well.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Recently used AngelWax AnGel interior dressing as part of Waxybox, and, as you can see, works a treat:










Smells of coconut, and really freshened up tired plastics.

AF Spritz is great as an interior cleaner, but doesn't dress in this way if that makes sense..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I was really impressed with the Dr Beasley's plastic sealant I got in a Waxybox the other month :thumb:
http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/dr-beasleys-plastic-sealant-12-oz-355-p.asp


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Carpro perl


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Gtechniq :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

AF Revive is great stuff & a small amount goes a long way


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I've just order AF Revive from Polished Bliss, £8 and free delivery.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Wrong thread sorry!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Exterior: CarPro DLUX or Ultima Trim & Tire Guard Plus
Interior: Ultima Interior Guard Plus


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For the interior I would suggest Gtech C6, 3 or 4 months seems to be easily achieved in my family car, I suspect the C6 would last even longer in a normal car


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Exterior. Gtechniq C4 for very long lasting (couple of years) or T1 for medium term (easily three months on). 
Interior. Gtechniq C6 restores interior plastic to factory like sheen.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

wyliss said:


> I've just order AF Revive from Polished Bliss, £8 and free delivery.


Think you have made a good choice there, now order the Spritz for the inside :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BRITEMAX INTERIOR DRESSING!!!
it will last for a long while.:thumb:


----------

